# Boy or girl snakes, which is better?



## khsmith25 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm considering getting a snake, never owned a reptile, only ever had mammals, I gather from all the research I've done one of the better snakes for a beginner is the corn snake. Can anyone tell me if there is a difference between boy and girl snakes in handling and care etc? Many thanks x


----------



## Jake Cullen (Feb 11, 2010)

There is no difference in care at all, although I'd be careful with handling any snake until you know its temperament generally though corns are a really good beginner snake good luck!.


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Only difference is females are genraly larger than males.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

if your considering corns then sex isnt a problem, temperment and care is exactly the same, and theres very little difference in size, if any.

but if your looking at boas or hoggies for example, then sex generally indicates rough size and as Nelly said, females generally being the bigger of the two : victory:


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, sometimes males go off of food around the breeding season, or after hibernation, my male corn is currently not eating.

If you have the space, i would advise a female.:2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

There is no real size or temperament difference between male and female corns tbh. Maybe in larger snakes but not really corns. 
My advice would be to go and take a look at some babies and choose the one you like most sex will make no difference unless you want it for breeding.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

like everyone else says.....hardly any diff with corns


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

If you are after it as a pet and have no breeding plans just go for the one you think is the nicest looking one as far as corns are concerned. As for the rest I think it has been covered pretty thoroughly above. : victory:


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

nelly1 said:


> Only difference is females are genraly larger than males.


 

I do not believe that to be totally true. All the very large corns i have seen have been males. Although with some newer morphs it is heading that way.


----------

